# Progesterone injection into vein, bled alot!



## bnice

Just a quick question about the IM progesterone injections:
Last night i'd put the needle in and as i started squeezing the syringe i felt a very weird sensation.. like i could feel the liquid running down inside(if that makes sense). I quickly realised i must be in a vein so pulled out(but i'd injected about half of the 1ml in already!). When i drew needle out, it bled SO much(there was a little pool on the floor!) stopped after a while though..  I am taking Clexane and asprin so its probably because my blood is thin now, But it was quite scary. 
My question is: What happens if it is injected into a vein, can the body still use it or not, or will my progesterone level fall? 
I injected the other half in another place, but then wasnt sure if the half that went into the vein will still work?? So i took a Cyclogest pess for incase...?? 
This is my 4th cycle so i think i have done quite a few injections but this has neve happened before.
thanks.


----------



## mazv

The bleeding will have lasted longer than usual because of the Clexane and aspirin, so try not to be concerned if it appeared to be a lot it's just beacuse it takes longer to stop bleeding than it would normally.

IM progesterone forms a pool of drug in the muscle that slowly leaks out into the blood stream. Means that you get a longer duration of action and a more steady blood level, even if you didn't get the full dose into the muscle mass there will still be drug being absorbed into your blood stream so it will still continue to work.


----------



## bnice

Forgot to say Thanks Mazv!


----------

